# My 92 180SX



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

1992 180SX SR20DET

Overall engine bay








Front
http://www.silviawa.com/gallery/joel/n2.jpg
Back
http://www.silviawa.com/gallery/joel/n1.jpg
Inside
http://www.silviawa.com/gallery/joel/n7.jpg
Side
http://www.silviawa.com/gallery/joel/n5.jpg
New manifold
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523544.jpg
New manifold 2
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523831.jpg
Milled billet ali coilpack cover
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523561.jpg
ARC style radiator shroud
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091524533.jpg
Oil catch can side
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523576.jpg
Oil catch can top
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523847.jpg
Radiator catch can
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523624.jpg
Intercooler front
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523650.jpg
Intercooler front 2
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523735.jpg
Intercooler end tank
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523668.jpg
Hidden BOV
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523687.jpg
Best photo I could get showing thickness of intercooler
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523700.jpg
S15 brake conversion (with 5 stud)
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523720.jpg
Rear wheel profile (17" x 9" +35 offset stock guards)
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523758.jpg
Rear wheel profile 2
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523777.jpg
Pivot Super Earth 2 + some home made bits
http://www.silviawa.com/forums/uploads/post-26-1091523813.jpg


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that has got to be.......without a doubt, the cleanest engine bay ive ever seen

nice car bro


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Beautiful...........


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

These types of cars make me _proud_ to own a Nissan. Great lookin' 180 Joel! :cheers:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

beautiful... i love JDM


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im loving every bit
cept the white wheels (but that's just my opinion)

great job
outstanding vehicle


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i just wanna hump that car.. that is bad ass


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice car. That engine bay is beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

oh god, somebody pissed in my pants


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

lOOKING GOOD


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very very nice n clean wll the way around good job


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

that is a beautiful car. great job :cheers:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

awasomness... i bet you rent that out to god on the week ends.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Dreeeeewwwwllll. Damn my keyboard is wet. Very nice car man :thumbup: .


----------



## ak200sx (Sep 16, 2003)

Woah, you are the man. :thumbup:


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

^^^ word!

that 180's hot!


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

nice car


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

agreed this looks great. 
Black is just tops.


----------

